# Kippered Atlantic Salmon...... 11/19 update...MONEY....



## daveomak (Nov 18, 2015)

Wandering thru W-M the other day, there was Atl. salmon for 30% off...  $4 ....  down from  $6......    so, since I have never bought Atl. Salmon I thought I would give it a test run.....

I have this cure mix already made up...   50:50 pickling salt and white sugar...  + spices ... + cure #1...    I add 18 grams per pound of fish....  makes it easy to just throw a fish on the dry brine and into the smoker....   

EDIT:  Cure #1 is added at 1.3 grams per 17 grams of salt, sugar, spices etc....  That give a final amount of approx. 170 ish Ppm nitrite when 18 ish grams of mix is added per pound of fish...   Max. allowable nitrite in salmon is 200 ppm nitrite..  that allows for errors in additions of the mix... 15% either way still makes a safe and acceptable product......

See you tomorrow I think...   24 hours should be just fine....     













ATLANTIC salmon 11-2015 001 2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Nov 18, 2015


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 18, 2015)

Would the process for kippered salmon be different than smoked (cooked) salmon ?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 18, 2015)

The fish pieces are glazed and dried in front of a fan, and the final internal temp is 130-132 deg. F.....  The glaze keeps all the moisture and fat in the fish....   

It's basically baked...


----------



## driedstick (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm in 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Not a big fish fan, but always looking

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 18, 2015)

Kippery do da! 

hopefully will be good. Not a big fan of Atlantic Salmon. Spoiled I guess living here on the Left Coast!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 18, 2015)

They were almost giving it away....  Had to try it.....  Considering Sockeye is $10/# here...


----------



## smokin' burt (Nov 18, 2015)

DELETED... a wasted post.

SMB


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 18, 2015)

Smoked salmon - Yum, sounds excellent Dave!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 19, 2015)

Well, I couldn't wait any longer....   Just had to get it started....

A fair amount of moisture was extracted from the fish....  That's a good thing....   













Atl Sal 11-19-2015 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Nov 19, 2015






Rinsed and rubbed under cold running water...  Not too much force, just enough to wash the fish clean from brine and spices...  
Patted the surface dry with paper towels....  All the pin bones were pulled by the fish processor...  Saved me some work.....
BE SURE to keep the flakes of meat INTACT.... you do not want the fish flakes to separate...   That makes for a fish hunk
that "leaks" and loses oil and moisture....













Atl Sal 11-19-2015 002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Nov 19, 2015






Cut into strips about 1" wide....  easy to handle and a nice serving size .... 













Atl Sal 11-19-2015 003.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Nov 19, 2015






I read a recipe that called for brown sugar dissolved in dark rum, for a coating on the fish...  Sounded good to me...

*EDIT* .. Make the syrup THICK..  use as little rum as possible....  I'm adding
more brown sugar to my mix to thicken it....













Atl Sal 11-19-2015 004.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Nov 19, 2015






Applying the coating...   waiting for it to soak in and dry on the surface, then reapplying more until I get a 
glaze that looks like it is completely sealing and covering the fish...  The fish rack is sitting on top of my pellet stove
with a fan blowing on it....  Temp is about 80 deg. F on the stove top...













Atl Sal 11-19-2015 005.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Nov 19, 2015







When the glaze is good to go, the fish will go into the Totem Smoker...  The AMNPS will be burning Alder pellets... 

I will cook the fish to about 132 ish Internal Temp.   I don't really want it "cooked" so to speak....   I will hold the IT for about 1 hour
to make sure the pathogens are dead...  the fish mix has cure #1 in it to eliminate the possibility of botulism....

As I was putting this together, yesterday, it was hinted Bride wanted grav-lox...  Well, the skipper I worked for in Alaska, brought 
by a Sockeye....   That makes the best grav-lox so that will be the next fish I do...  He gave HER the fish...   So I'll make Bride happy....

BBL with smoker pics......


----------



## daveomak (Nov 19, 2015)

Got a nice glaze on the fish.....   into the smoker with Todd's Alder pellets...   First time using them....   

I placed the AMNPS on the drip pan and the smoker got too hot with pellets only burning....  145 and rising......













Atl Sal in the smoker 004.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Nov 19, 2015






So I moved the AMNPS on top of the chip pan and that on top of the burner...  Now it's all under the drip pan....

Now the temp is holding about 100-110....   I'll turn the heat up later, when the smoke is finished....  I put a
full row + a little.... should get about 3+ hours of smoke...  













Atl Sal in the smoker 005.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Nov 19, 2015






Fish looks awesome....   No cracks in the meat....  Good smooth surface...   The sugar glaze makes a nice pellicle.....
Hope the brown sugar isn't too much... I usually don't use it....   Normally I just have the "natural" pellicle on the fish... 
I may have learned something today, right or wrong I will learn something....  
That means, TODAY DOESN'T COUNT TOWARD DAYS LIVED ON THIS EARTH...













Atl Sal in the smoker 007.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Nov 19, 2015


----------



## smokinadam (Nov 19, 2015)

Dave, do you let your kippered smoked fish rest a few days before eating?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 19, 2015)

No.... I don't wait...   eating it warm from the smoker is an experience that will take you to places you've never been.....   

We are eating this fish in about an hour or so...   an hor d'oeuvres dinner is coming up....














Atl Sal Done 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Nov 19, 2015


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 19, 2015)

Fine looking fish Dave.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 19, 2015)

great looking fish you have there Dave I am sure it will make a great meal.....

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## daveomak (Nov 19, 2015)

Holey Kee Rap that's good....  The fish melts on your tongue.... AWESOME flavor....   I held the smoker at 135-138 for 2 hours....   fish probably was at 128-130....   Meat is translucent to the naked eye....  the flash doesn't do it any favors....   The glaze is necessary...  my kippered fish has never been this moist..   It's a keeper I tell ya......















Money Atl Sal 002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Nov 19, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 19, 2015)

Great looking kippered snacking there Dave! Nice Smoke! 

POINTS!!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 19, 2015)

Looks real tasty Dave, nice job !   Ya really nailed that smoke !


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 19, 2015)

Wow.    Looks awesome.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 19, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> ...  my kippered fish has never been this moist..



That's the Atlantic Salmon. Very fatty... For all the bad rep is getting makes a tasty meal.


----------



## tropics (Nov 20, 2015)

Dave that came out real nice,thanks for sharing.

Richie


----------



## mfreel (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm sending your QView to some buddies just because I can!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2015)

mfreel said:


> I'm sending your QView to some buddies just because I can!



The pic came out pretty good....  Makes me hungry all over again....


----------



## cmayna (Nov 20, 2015)

Here's a sneaky preview of Dave's kitchen, next time he goes kippering. That pot was very full until he started taste testing the brush.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















10_Drying.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Nov 20, 2015


----------



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2015)

Yep !!!!  Bride said, "All our fish needs to be done like that....  Best smoked fish she has ever eaten"....   I got lucky again...  That glaze did taste pretty good....   I think I'll try it on ice cream...  or bacon... or ham...


----------



## disco (Nov 20, 2015)

Great salmon.

Great thread.

Great method.

Great qview.

Other than that it is a fair post.

Point.

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks much Disco.....


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yep,  this is one I will definitely try.  It certainly deserves the fine china.

T


----------



## foamheart (Nov 21, 2015)

You guys are killing me with the fish. I have had fish on a cedar shingle, I have had fish hung and smoked. I have never had a smoked fish that I would go back for seconds for.

But with your marinades, cures, brines and glazes I have to admit you have me wanting to try some!

It is enticing Dave.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey Foam.....  If you can stomach almost raw fish texture, this stuff is to die for...    If takes a lot of work... paying attention to details...  etc...   with the new recipe I noted, I only wanted to try a small batch....   

Cream cheese and wheat thins with a dab of fish, was a very good combo...   Nice appetizer...   For a more intense fish flavor, a cracker with a lighter, more delicate flavor would do nicely....  I'm thinking a bland, rice cracker will be my next test....   
Bride did OK the Alaska Sockeye, in the freezer, for the next batch..


----------



## smokin' burt (Nov 22, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Hey Foam..... *If you can stomach almost raw fish texture*, this stuff is to die for... If takes a lot of work... paying attention to details... etc... with the new recipe I noted, I only wanted to try a small batch....
> 
> Cream cheese and wheat thins with a dab of fish, was a very good combo... Nice appetizer... For a more intense fish flavor, a cracker with a lighter, more delicate flavor would do nicely.... I'm thinking a bland, rice cracker will be my next test....
> Bride did OK the Alaska Sockeye, in the freezer, for the next batch..


Not for me and I won't eat sushi either. Just the thought makes me wanna puke.

SMB


----------



## foamheart (Nov 22, 2015)

I don't normally eat raw fish because most of the varieties you'd eat that way are not my favorite types. But I always want to try something new especially when it comes from such a reliable source. Shrimp & oysters have a hard time making the cooking pot while awaiting their turn. But catfish, bass, Sac-a-lait, brim, garfish, etc..... they would worry me about bugs. Deep sea fish, not so much.

Its not a problem to try it, I have tried things I am sure would gag a maggot. Not that your Kippers sound that way. LOL


----------



## daveomak (Nov 22, 2015)

I eat raw oysters by the bushel....  Have sat on a beach, in upper Georgia Strait, with an oyster knife for over an hour eating until I could eat no more...   If you like them, you will love this fish.....


----------



## foamheart (Nov 22, 2015)

My only problem with oysters is it seems we are getting more and more bad ones or blanks. I used to eat a dozen oysters and 6 or 7 of them worked but over the years I am getting less good ones as I get older. Must have to do with the polluted oyster beds or maybe the storms.

BTW did ya know that oysters like chickens can grow too large and are sold for less because of the large size?

Sorry for the hijack Dave.... I'll behave, well mostly anyway.


----------



## stewie-q (Nov 23, 2015)

DaveOmak
First and foremost - this looks absolutely amazing and a process I would like to copy. 

Can you give me a rundown on the temps you used for the entire process?

The only heat source you used was from the AMNPS? Looks like your goal for ambient temp was 100-110.  Is this correct / what you were aiming for?  

You mentioned that you'll "turn the heat up later when the smoke is finished".  How high did you get the heat and for how long to reach your IT? 

I guess what I’m asking for is:
1. Cold smoke target temp for 'X' amount of time.
2. Cooking temp for 'X' amount of time.  
3. How long did it take for your glaze to dry and for the pellicle to form to your satisfaction? 

Thanks in advance!  

Stewie


----------



## daveomak (Nov 23, 2015)

Stewie-Q said:


> DaveOmak
> 
> 
> I guess what I’m asking for is:
> ...


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm not a big fish fan, but now 2 of you have me convinced to do some salmon snacks soon!

Dave, that looks awesome, and I'm liking the rum glaze idea.


----------



## stewie-q (Nov 23, 2015)

This is exactly what I was looking for.  
Thanks so much!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 23, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I'm not a big fish fan, but now 2 of you have me convinced to do some salmon snacks soon!
> 
> Dave, that looks awesome, and I'm liking the rum glaze idea.





I saw a bourbon glaze too....  I don't know if bourbon would be good on salmon...  other stuff YES....  



Stewie-Q said:


> This is exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Stewie, morning...  I did some editing on post #1 for clarification.... you might want to look at it......

Dave


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 23, 2015)

Dave, I'm thinking a rum glaze with a bourbon chaser!


----------



## stewie-q (Nov 23, 2015)

> cure #1... I add 18 grams per pound of fish.... makes it easy to just throw a fish on the dry brine and into the smoker....


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 23, 2015)

Stewie-Q said:


>


NO!  Look at his edit:

EDIT: Cure #1 is added at 1.3 grams per 17 grams of salt, sugar, spices etc.... That give a final amount of approx. 170 ish Ppm nitrite when 18 ish grams of mix is added per pound of fish... Max. allowable nitrite in salmon is 200 ppm nitrite.. that allows for errors in additions of the mix... 15% either way still makes a safe and acceptable product......

He makes up the entire mix, cure and all, THEN uses 18 grams of the mix per pound.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 23, 2015)

Stewie-Q said:


> > cure #1... I add 18 grams per pound of fish.... makes it easy to just throw a fish on the dry brine and into the smoker....
> >
> >
> > So the rule of thumb here is 18g of cure  *MIX* no 1 per pound of fish.  Embarrasingly enough, I start getting confused when there is talks of parts per million and percentages.




*18 grams of my mix* per # of fish....  there is ~1.3 grams of cure #1 per 18 grams of mix....   Cure #1, added at a rate if ~1.3 grams per pound, delivers a product of ~180 Ppm nitrite....   Salmon is allowed 200 Ppm nitrite max...   


I think you meant to say "18 grams of mix per pound and wrote cure #1"....   but I had to clarify it.....   Others read this stuff and could get confused...  Dave


----------



## daveomak (Nov 23, 2015)

Buzzard......   I saw the post on page 2 and didn't even think of looking at page 3.....   Thanks.....


----------



## stewie-q (Nov 23, 2015)

Thank you for the clarification.  I have a better understanding now. 

The 18ish grams of mix would consist of 

8.35g Sugar/Spices

8.35g Pickling Salt/Spices

1.3g  Cure #1

What kind of spices are you using?  Garlic Powder/BP? I know its up to individual preference, but what do you use?


----------



## cmayna (Nov 23, 2015)

Messr David,

Really thinking about doing this dish this coming weekend.  How long did you dry the fish with the fan after you painted it with the rum mix?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 23, 2015)

Stewie-Q said:


> Thank you for the clarification.  I have a better understanding now.
> 
> 
> The 18ish grams of mix would consist of
> ...




I use a store bought mix that garlic is the primary ingredient....  also has NO salt...


----------



## daveomak (Nov 23, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Messr David,
> 
> Really thinking about doing this dish this coming weekend.  How long did you dry the fish with the fan after you painted it with the rum mix?




Quote: 
Originally Posted by Stewie-Q View Post


DaveOmak


I guess what I’m asking for is:

 1. Cold smoke target temp for 'X' amount of time.


----------



## cmayna (Nov 23, 2015)

Dave,

Sorry I didn't read your previous reply on how long you dried the fish.  Oops.

Craig


----------



## nimrod (Nov 23, 2015)

WOW that sure looks good. I be trying that one soon.

 Thanks for sharing.

 Craig


----------



## daveomak (Nov 23, 2015)

I got 2 more 1# filets this afternoon.....  This time it's going to sit in the cure for 2-3 days, like it should have on this test....   I will turn the zip bag a couple times per day....


----------



## cmayna (Nov 23, 2015)

I was wondering why not let it sit for 24+ hours in the brine.  I'm also thinking to let it air dry for5-6 hours instead of just 2+.

Hmmmmm.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 23, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> I got 2 more 1# filets this afternoon.....  This time it's going to sit in the cure for 2-3 days, like it should have on this test....   I will turn the zip bag a couple times per day....



This promises to end WELL, I'll be watching for the report!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 24, 2015)

cmayna said:


> I was wondering why not let it sit for 24+ hours in the brine.  I'm also thinking to let it air dry for5-6 hours instead of just 2+.
> 
> Hmmmmm.




Once the fish has been thoroughly rinsed and dried to pellicle formation, no further drying is necessary...  It's time for smoke, then cooking...


----------



## humdinger (Nov 24, 2015)

Dave,

I just found this thread today. Very nice job on the fish sir. I plan to try it sometime, but I just finished a run of about 18lbs of jerky and that was a multi day experience so I need a break.

How do you plan to store the remaining fish? Vac-seal? Fridge or freeze?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 24, 2015)

Humdinger said:


> Dave,
> I just found this thread today. Very nice job on the fish sir. I plan to try it sometime, but I just finished a run of about 18lbs of jerky and that was a multi day experience so I need a break.
> 
> How do you plan to store the remaining fish? Vac-seal? Fridge or freeze?



There is usually no remaining fish......   BUT..... If there is, I recommend placing the fish hunks on parchment/waxed paper or something similar, and freezing it on a sheet pan....   then, immediately wrap each individual piece in saran, and vac pack and freeze.....  I would freeze ONLY an appetizers worth of fish per bag...   re freezing is not recommended....     NOTICE....  BEFORE thawing the frozen fish, the bags need to be cut open to release the vacuum...    That is so the fish will not crush as it thaws....


----------



## stewie-q (Nov 24, 2015)

Please keep us posted with the next round. I'm eager to see the results.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 24, 2015)

2nd batch....  2 hunks in the dry rub....   24 hours into the curing process.....













Atl  sal part 2 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Nov 24, 2015


----------



## cmayna (Nov 24, 2015)

Wait!   You didn't scale your fish?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 24, 2015)

Not really a problem, is it ???

No, the pieces are too small and I could have damaged the meat.... separated the flakes where the meat would have dried out...    I am more interested in perfect meat than eating the skin...  Besides the fish had been dead for several days before it got here, to W-m, and scales stick pretty good....


----------



## cmayna (Nov 25, 2015)

Just giving you a bad time.  Someone's gotta do it  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,,,,,  but will say that them little scales are annoying when you are rinsing the fish and the scales jump over and stick to the flesh, so just when you are about to start brushing on your glaze, you look down and "how the heck did that little scale get there?".

Let's see....according to my clock, you are about to remove the fish from the 24 hour brine?  Looking forward in seeing another cross sectional pic of the finished product.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm going to brine about 3 days this time...  I think the 24 hours was too short.... Not enough flavor from the spices.....


These scales didn't move.....  STUCK on tight...  If I had caught the fish, it would have been scaled  ....   I like salmon skin to eat....   It's good fried...   like gribenes or chicharrones.....


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 26, 2015)

Dave , Nice job on the salmon !


----------



## daveomak (Nov 26, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> Dave , Nice job on the salmon !



Thank you...


----------



## daveomak (Nov 26, 2015)

It's been 72 hours....  fish have been in the brine...    Now they are out....   rinsed, dried, pellicle formed and the rum-brown sugar glaze done...    In the smoker now with the AMNPS and Todd's Alder Pellets..... 

...rinsed and dried.....













11-26 1  rinsed-dried2.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Nov 26, 2015






...pellicle and rum/brown sugar glaze....













11-26 pellicle.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Nov 26, 2015


----------



## cmayna (Nov 26, 2015)

Looking good Dave


----------



## daveomak (Nov 27, 2015)

I had to have a taste.....  The flavor is incredible.....  Smooth, moist, intense salmon flavor...    The Alder wood smoke is so subtle..  Does not hinder the fish flavor is any way.... Perfect smoke...

Now it just could be a different fish, than last time, but I'm attributing it to the 72 hour dry brine.....

This is my new recipe....  more than awesome...

7 1/2 hours in the smoker at 140 ish +/- with 3 1/2 hours of Alder smoke....  At the end, the fish is translucent....  the opaque "normal color" is gone.... 













11-27 Atl Sal 002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Nov 27, 2015


















11-27 Atl Sal 004.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Nov 27, 2015


















11-27 Atl Sal 009.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Nov 27, 2015


















11-27 Atl Sal 010.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Nov 27, 2015


----------



## daveomak (Nov 27, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Looking good Dave




Thanks Craig......


----------



## dirtyduc83 (Dec 7, 2015)

Looks great. Exactly what I go for in a finished product. I actually prefer atlantic salmon or steelhead for smoking. The additional fat content keeps it moist and tender, which my family, friends and I prefer. I may have to give your blend a try!


----------

